# Anyone on progesterone suppositories?



## Amos2009

If so- what are your pregnancy symptoms? The only symptoms I am having are sore boobs and nausea, but now I am talking myself into believing this is from the progesterone and not the pregnancy. I just feel like something is wrong and the progesterone is masking it....


----------



## JaniceT

Hi, that was what I had too, sore boobs and nausea. I was on progesterone until 10 weeks. Am not 13.5 weeks and haven't vomited a single time.

Progesterone made my symptoms a little worst. Nausea was stronger, felt more exhausted. Other symptoms include bloating, dizziness and blurred vision.

Don't worry too much, I didn't have as many symptoms as many ladies do. So you could be the same.


----------



## bernina

I've been on progesterone since 2 DPO so I have no idea what is due to the pregnancy and what is due to the progesterone. I know during the 2ww I was very very tired which was unlike me, but I read that progesterone could do that, also my boobs were very sore and again the progesterone definitely caused that in the beginning. I'm just over 9 weeks today and still have the sore boobs, fatigue and only the last 2 weeks has nausea kicked in, so I'm guessing that is from the pregnancy, otherwise it would have been around all the time.

I had the same fears that the progesterone was masking a mmc but have been reassured with 3 scans and a heartbeat each time. So hang in there, I'm sure everything is fine. You're giving your little one the best shot you can by taking the progesterone, unfortunately everything else is out of our hands and it's just a waiting game now.

I wish you all the best!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Bernina- I have seen the heartbeat twice so I am thankful for that. It's just hard after having so many losses to stay positive.


----------



## ettegirb21

I'm on daily progesterone in oil injections, as my body was not absorbing the suppositories. I have had sore boobs, only side effect. I have cramping/pulling on & off. My dr said that progesterone can calm a "cranky uterus". That made me feel better, considering there are days where I feel nothing.


----------



## Amos2009

I've never heard that Ette. I feel nothing either...not even any pulling :(


----------



## pickles

Yep I'm on them too. I've got sore bb's, nausea but no sickness, very tired- but not every day, but when I am tired I'm TIRED! 
Have had some cramping too though. 
I had a scan at what I thought was 7 weeks but I was put back to 6w 3d. 

I went to the doctors a few days back and begged him for another scan as I've previously had 1 mmc and 2 mc and am worried sick. I know there's nothing I can do if bubs hasn't made it, but I'd rather not live for a month like I did before thinking all was fine and little bean had died. So I'm waiting on hearing about that appointment, hopefully they'll say yes. 

I must admit, I've purposefully not read up on the side effects of the progesterone.


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Pickles- did you get to hear a heartbeat at your last scan?


----------



## ummar

Amos2009 said:


> Thanks Bernina- I have seen the heartbeat twice so I am thankful for that. It's just hard after having so many losses to stay positive.

Just wanted to saw congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Ummar!


----------



## ettegirb21

Amos2009 said:


> I've never heard that Ette. I feel nothing either...not even any pulling :(

Could be totally normal. I hadn't heard of that either until they told me. Every pregnancy is different too. I have asked around like crazy. Some family members felt everything & others didn't have one sign of pregnancy.


----------



## pickles

Yes Amos, I saw the heartbeat, not heard it. She said it was 120bpm, so right on track, but I've seen the HB before and mc. 
Mind you this is the first time I've been on Progesterone. I'm taking Aspirin too, are you?


----------



## Amos2009

Yes- I am on baby aspirin and something called Neevo which is basically just folic acid on steroids. The longest any of my pregnancies has lasted was 8+4 which I found out at my 12 week scan. So I am coming up on a milestone that I am worried I won't pass. I just feel like something is wrong again :( 
On another note- my baby's HB was 122. So we are close in that respect :)


----------



## pickles

Never heard of Neevo. Let's hope it works for you. 

I think that being through what we have automatically makes us worry. We'll breathe a sigh of relief when we make it past milestones and then go on to fret about something else. 
Last week I worried because I had a "good" few days. Not tired not sick. But that seems to have come back with a vengeance. 

If you want to chat feel free to pm me x


----------



## Amos2009

You're right. My nausea has been much better the last few days so I am freaking out about that too....let me know how you get on at your next scan.


----------



## SugarKisses

I am on them, but I only started taking them at 14 weeks. So I cant really help. Really hope its a sticky baby for you xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Amos I had been wondering about you. I am back to being a worry wart too...symptoms have faded again so I am freaked out. :( Prayers and FX for both of us.


----------



## Amos2009

Hey Reeds...I've been around just not posting much because I seem to be doing nothing but worrying and whining. When do you go to the doctor again?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

OH you sound like me. :( I don't see the dr til sept 16. so far away.


----------



## Amos2009

Oh wow....I should shut up then. Mine is Thursday.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lol. Its okay, how are things going? Has the bleeding eased up?


----------



## Amos2009

Yeah- I actually haven't had bleeding for a few days now. Do you feel tugging or cramping in your tummy? I just don't feel anything anymore and it's so like my mmc I had....


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I feel really off lately. I been having lots of cramps today but I know its cause I am dehydrated...water makes me nauseated so I am having trouble drinking...I am so frustrated and I really want another u/s soon.


----------



## Amos2009

I wish you could go tomorrow for another scan. It's almost inhuman to make you wait til the 16th. Any way of getting in any earlier?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Not unless I call and complain about the cramping but I am sure he will say its from the cyst I also have cause he told me it would cause cramping. I just wish I could see in there and knew for sure what is going on...the past few days I have just had a overwhelming sense of dread. :(


----------



## Amos2009

I'm sorry :hugs: This pregnancy stuff is supposed to be an exciting time, not filled with worries. I wish I could go back to the innocence.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I so agree with you...seems kinda unfair. Sorry to be such a downer today


----------



## Amos2009

Oh don't apologize..I have been a downer all week. I think we deserve to be....


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ugh I was just reading a thread about drinking during pregnancy and there are actually woman who thiink its ok!! How selfish is that??


----------



## lisaf

Hey, just wanted to chime in that I'm on suppositories too. It seems like theres always a reason to worry, even with symptoms they may seem 'wrong' etc.


----------



## Rabbittchild

hi Amos. I'm only 4+3 and have been on progesterone since 13dpo, so not many symptoms but most of them could be attributed to the progesterone - Gas, sore bbs, bloat, tiredness and back ache. Am hoping that there is a little bean in there and its not just progesterone.

:hugs: I hope all goes well for you x


----------



## pickles

Don't know whether anyone can help me, but I normally "take" my suppository at 7am and 7pm as I was told that they should be 12 hours apart. I've managed this so far by religiously setting my phone alarm. 
But tomorrow I have to be at a meeting for 7pm and I'll have to leave home around 6.30pm. Would it really screw things up to have it an hour early just for one night?


----------



## Amos2009

I don't think it would matter pickles...as long as you get it in there


----------



## lisaf

oh.. I wanted to share for those girls who think all their symptoms might be caused by the suppositories. I was on them for 2 other cycles. I really didn't notice any side effects from them other than holding off my period and raising my BBT. Did not make my breasts more sore, did not cause nausea or gas etc
Some girls do get side effects from them, but if my experience helps anyone not worry as much, I'm happy to share it!


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Lisa. I think my sore boobs are a side effect since I had that before, but the nausea was a new one. I am praying that is pregnancy related.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

AMos how you feeling today? 2 more days and you get to see your baby again! ;)


----------



## Amos2009

I am feeling good today again...so you know I don't like that. How are you feeling??


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Craving toast. LOL but other than that pretty symptom free...


----------



## Amos2009

OMG...how weird. I was craving cinammon/sugar toast. So I made some!!! Ate 4 slices too, but sshhhhh don't tell anyone!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

MIne is butter and grape jelly but now that you have mentioned cinnamon toast. mmmm yummy


----------



## Amos2009

Haha....enjoy!


----------



## bernina

> OMG...how weird. I was craving cinammon/sugar toast. So I made some!!! Ate 4 slices too, but sshhhhh don't tell anyone!

I've had cinnamon toast for breakfast the last 2 mornings, it's delicious!!


----------



## Amos2009

Ok...now you ladies have me wanting it again!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

And with good reason Amos its so tasty!! LOL


----------



## AreIn83

I'm on progesterone supp too and these fears have been in the back of my head since. I have the nausea and really, really sore bb's. I'm tired but am also having some insomnia, abd bloating and moodiness. All of which could be pregnancy symptoms or could be progesterone side effects. I've been super worried, I have a scan scheduled for tomorrow to hopefully see a heartbeat.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck tomorrow Arein!! 

I dont really have any side affects of the progestrone..my bbs are not really sore at all. They were tender but not anymore...I have been thinking about calling the dr and being checked but I have not had any bleeding or anything and just minor cramps that I can associate with early pregnancy. What do you ladies think?


----------



## bernina

Hi Reedsgirl. When is your next scheduled appointment?

It sounds like everything is progressing normally. My sister in law had twins and her symptoms didn't seem much stronger than those pregnant with 1 baby around her. I'm sure things are going just fine, but if it would give you peace of mind to get a reassurance scan then it can't hurt to call and see what can be done.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I dont go back til the 16..next thursday. My best friend is having her baby tomorrow and will be delivering right across from my dr office and I was thinking about calling and seeing if they can work me in...


----------



## lisaf

reeds - lol.. damnit, I was hoping my mild symptoms were a sign there's only one in here! Lol.. you keep shooting holes in my theories! I'll find out in 2 days though... will be happy no matter what, just figure its easier with just one at a time ;)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lisa have you had your levels done anymore? What were your levels?


----------



## lisaf

I haven't had my levels done in over a week.
They went from 35 at 11dpo to 1055 at 18dpo... doubling every 34 hours I think? I looked up your numbers and they were doubling every 39 hours at that stage :dohh: lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck at your scan. At least your prepared wither way!! CAn't wait to see your pic!


----------



## lisaf

lol, thanks!! :)


----------



## Dizzy30

Hello there! I am totally new to all of this but was really pleased to see your post! I'm 7.5 weeks pg and am on Cyclogest. I too have sore boobs - on and off, sicky feeling but never sick and sproadic bouts of severe tiredness. I was feeling really anxious that maybe it had stopped growing or I wasn't really pregnant....even though we had a scan at 6 weeks and saw a grain of rice with a strong heart beat! No cramps or spottting at all. I think progesterone may take the edge of the HCG or as we are all on progesterone i'm guessing many have been through a lot to get here and maybe our bodies are just better at dealing with all the extra chemicals weve pumped in over the years...eg clomid, IVF etc! Whatever the reason im sure this is probably better than been physically sick!
A little bit about me.... first time pregnant in 4 years of TTC. Clomid failed, IVF failed cycle 1, then I started cycle 2 of IVF, did the first round of injections...for 19 days and still no period. Turns out I got pregnant naturally about 7 days after starting IVF! Whilst mountain climbing and drinking wine in france, how wonderfully random. So now i'm terrified that at any moment it will go away, and not having many symptoms doesn't make me feel better!
Phew...feel better after getting that off my chest! Fingers crosed for everyone xxx


----------



## AreIn83

Welcome and congrats, how far are you?


----------



## lisaf

Dizzy - LOL... I love your theory that all the hormones we went through in TTCing prepared our bodies better to deal with pregnancy hormones!!
I'm sticking with that theory any time I'm worried about my symptoms not being big enough etc!!

And amazing story! Congrats!


----------



## leesa73

Hi ladies,

I WAS on the suppositories, until the night before last. I am actually hoping that coming off them will relieve the intensity of some of my symptoms - especially the sore boobies. But of course I am also worried that I stopped them too soon (12 weeks) and that I could start spotting. So I am relieved and terrified all at the same time! Can't win, huh?

Oh, and AreIn - I remember you from SMEP - congrats!


----------



## Soph22

I'm on them too! Did anyone get info on how far apart they're supposed to take them? I'm supposed to take them twice a day. I've been taking them before bed and then getting up early, taking it, then laying back down for 1/2 hour. It's more than 12 hours between doses during the day and then less than 12 hours. Does it matter?


----------



## lisaf

I don't know officially if thats ok Soph... but I know thats how lots of women take it who have to space them out!


----------



## AreIn83

Spoh-that's how I was instructed to use them, as well. 

leesa-Hey! Congrats to you!


----------



## ettegirb21

leesa73 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I WAS on the suppositories, until the night before last. I am actually hoping that coming off them will relieve the intensity of some of my symptoms - especially the sore boobies. But of course I am also worried that I stopped them too soon (12 weeks) and that I could start spotting. So I am relieved and terrified all at the same time! Can't win, huh?
> 
> Oh, and AreIn - I remember you from SMEP - congrats!

How do you feel about getting off the progesterone? I do the PIO shots, which are no fun...But I am afraid to stop. My RE told me to stop @ 16 weeks, so I have a while. Still scared.


----------



## bernina

My fertility specialist told me at my last u/s (8 1/2 weeks) to stop taking it. I'm way too scared to do that so have continued and plan to until I hit 13 weeks. I'm going to ask my OB who I see Monday his thoughts as well, but I'm guessing he'll agree with the FS. Just too scared to stop it though! Plus I don't know how I'd get on without having to stick a pill up my hoo ha every night!


----------



## Dizzy30

Hi again, thanks for the nice welcome ladies! I'm 8 weeks tomorrow! I space them at 12 hours but was never actually told what the gap should be. I know this is grim but does everyone else find them quite..... Messy?! No nice undies for 12 weeks! As for been told to stop taking them??? Why would they do that? And ur quite right, I would keep using them! Nothing harmful in them. When I got the result I called ivf clinic for what to do, they were so unhelpful! She said stop doing jabs and tell us what u have! I asked about the progesterone and they said as I got preg naturally not to, even after all my issues! I decided I had 2 weeks worth and I was using them anyway, 3 hours later a doc called saying they had looked at my notes and changed their minds! So if they make u feel better/more secure then keep going!


----------



## lisaf

Yeah, they don't do any harm, but after 12 weeks or so, the placenta takes over... its super super rare to need them after that, and I think they catch it anyways with spotting etc if you do have a problem after stopping. I think I've only met one lady who was on them the whole time.

I use pantyliners because, yes.. they are totally messy! I keep mine in the fridge otherwise they melt too fast while I'm inserting! I hate ripping the plastic packaging apart... why isn't it easier to open?

TMI here, but there is always this film on the water in the toilet when I pee in the morning, lol... I notice it every day and I know its related to the suppositories. I guess I like the reassurance to see that I didn't somehow forget to take it last night because I always check for that film.


----------



## AreIn83

Oh my goodness, I KNOW! I use mini pads but by the time I get to work in the morning, I've soaked through it and onto my undies anyway! My pj pants have been wet through the night. It's uncomfortable!


----------



## AreIn83

Mine aren't in plastic packaging like Tylenol suppositories, they're in a box like bullets :haha:. DH asked what kind of monster you kill with wax progesterone bullets and I said "the miscarriage monster". He liked that!


----------



## lisaf

AreIn83 said:


> Mine aren't in plastic packaging like Tylenol suppositories, they're in a box like bullets :haha:. DH asked what kind of monster you kill with wax progesterone bullets and I said "the miscarriage monster". He liked that!

LMAO!!! Mine are bullet-shaped but in plastic packaging... so I have to stick my fingers into the little round opening at the top and pry the two halves of the packaging apart to get the bullet out. I do wonder if there is an easier way... took me 20 minutes of staring at it to figure out THAT much!


----------



## AreIn83

I know those are a B to get out, I was an ER nurse for 5 years and I opened my fair share of Tylenol suppositories! Most of the time I would crumble them in half trying to get them out!


----------



## lisaf

Yeah, I don't crumble mine but if my hands are wet, its slippery... and there is always a little bit that crumbles off from the edges of the plastic... feel bad about that as it falls on the counter etc where my cats probably lick it up :haha:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I think I must be the only one to take it orally? Are any of you taking prometrium? I wonder still why my dr is having me take it orally...but I still have a huge amount of cm everyday


----------



## AreIn83

I think I would rather take a pill then shove a bullet up my hooha twice a day. It gets uncomfortable!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL..I do agree with you but I have to admit when the nausea is bad they are hard to swallow! But I haven't had that problem much lately


----------



## AreIn83

I'm having a good stomach day today, it was semi uncomfortable this morning but got much better around noon. I've eaten like a horse!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I have been in bed most of the day with a awful headache and super nauseated guess its the past few days of nt feeling bad catching up. LOL


----------



## AreIn83

Oh man! I just saw you're having twins!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL. Sorry girl I thought you knew. I really thought with the twins that my symptoms would be super strong all the time but its not the case.


----------



## lisaf

Some doctors have girls start using the oral prometrium vaginally, lol... fewer side effects, more mess I guess, right?

Prometrium is not as strong as some of the other suppositories... as evidenced by its effect on blood progesterone levels and women who take it during the 2ww who still get their period despite the pill. With the suppositories, most women have to stop taking them in order for AF to come if they're not pregnant.

I wouldn't worry reeds, clearly they're doing a good enough job with you! :)


----------



## AreIn83

No kidding, sounds like you're getting the works!


----------



## bernina

I'm also on prometrium but taking it vaginally, just 200mg once per day. I hear you on the mess, it's a constant leaking throughout the day. Sometimes it's super thick like greasy lotion, other times, mainly in the morning, it's practically a milky liquid. If I don't use the bathroom right when I wake up I make a royal mess in my pants and have it dripping down my legs. I'll do anything to keep little one sticky of course, but they are a mess!

I also get the greasy sheen in the toilet. I read somewhere that some progesterone suppositories are in a coco butter base, so that would explain the grease. I know there is definitely some sort of oil or wax in mine.


----------



## pickles

Yep I'm with you on the mess angle. DH pointed out the wax in the toilet bowl lol. 

My Cyclogest packet says it's vegetable oil based. They are really easy to get out of the packet too.


----------



## lisaf

Ok.. I do have to add that my skin in that area is umm... nice and moisturized? :blush: esp around the backside when it drips there.... TMI? :rofl:


----------



## AreIn83

:rofl: I haven't noticed extra moisturization but I thought I was getting a yeast infection 2 weeks ago, itched like crazy!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I take them orally but I still have that extra "wet" feeling down there. Its crazy. And I have started getting headaches after I take them...called the dr today and found out I will be on them til at least 14 weeks...I wonder why so long?? I will be talking more to him at my appt on thursday.


----------



## AreIn83

I don't know how long I'll have to use mine, either. I'm really thankful for them but on the other hand, it's getting to be a pain in the ass.


----------



## lisaf

AreIn83 said:


> I don't know how long I'll have to use mine, either. I'm really thankful for them but on the other hand, it's getting to be a pain in the ass.

:haha: I thought they were supposed to go in vaginally? :haha: :rofl:

Sorry, bad joke, couldn't resist!!


----------



## lisaf

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I take them orally but I still have that extra "wet" feeling down there. Its crazy. And I have started getting headaches after I take them...called the dr today and found out I will be on them til at least 14 weeks...I wonder why so long?? I will be talking more to him at my appt on thursday.

Maybe because one of your little peas was measuring a little behind? The first Tri is 13-14 weeks depending on the calculation, they know the placenta takes over by the time the first Tri is over... no harm to being on it longer and maybe they're just being extra careful?


----------



## AreIn83

lisa-OMG :rofl: :haha: that was too funny!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

The little one was only a week behind. I called cause they are given me awful headaches within a hour taking them. 

On a brighter note I was having problems drinking anything but I did find that A&W Rootbeer seems to agree with me!! YAY


----------



## lisaf

ooh, rootbeer sounds yummy!! 
I know some women are told to stop at 13 weeks, so the one week behind might be why they said 14 for you? Just my guess, sure beanie is fine! :hugs:

Lol... wonder if your doc will tell you to start using them vaginally. :haha: come join the mess :rofl:


----------



## AreIn83

:blush: OMG I ate 2 6 inch Subway subs today...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow you must have been hungery!! Arein LOL


----------



## AreIn83

And I want another....geez. Nausea should be kicking in again in about 2 hours so I'll be off this kick soon.


----------



## Amos2009

Lisa- that was funny!! :haha:

Arein- wow- you eat like I do!!!

Reeds- I asked my doc about the progesterone today and I have to take it til the end of the 12th week- so maybe for twins they just give you an extra week?? You know- double the fun because of the twinsies??


----------



## AreIn83

Double the fun :haha:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL and double the bottles, diapers and crying but so worth it!! LOL 

Amos how was that scan?


----------



## Amos2009

The scan started out terrible. There were 2 students, the physician's assistant and the sonographer in there. I told her when I went in that I already knew something was wrong but that I should be 8 weeks. She stuck the wand in me and said oh no...see that's where the sac was....so the students and the assistant were all comforting me and saying they were sorry. I wanted to cry but since I already felt something was wrong I held it in. She moved the wand around again and said Oh look....there's the sac. It's way high in the uterus. (I thought she already knew that based on my other scans!) I said- yeah, but there's no baby or heartbeat is there. She said oh yes there is...look. So I finally looked and could not believe my eyes. There it was- strong as everything!!! So I asked- what is this gray stuff I have been passing over the past week? Long story short- they did an exam and evidently the progesterone I am on coils up in the hoo hoo and when it comes out can take on all kinds of weird colors and look like tissue. OMG....someone could have WARNED me about that don't ya think????


----------



## bernina

Oh Amos what a torturous experience you had at your scan. Of course it ended quite well but still!! Sorry you had to go through that. Glad to hear they figured out what the discharge was. I know my progesterone gets gunky but it's never been anything other than yellow or cream colored. I'm sure each brand is different though and so glad you finally have some answers!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

OH my gosh!! Yeah that would have been nice to know!! I am so glad that all is well!! I just knew it would be. We all are going to have happy and healthy april babies....well okay I may deliver in March but still.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Oh man Amos! What an ordeal! But I bet words couldn't describe how happy you were when you saw the HB!!!!!! :cloud9:

I get the creamy, yellowish discharge too but no special colors....I wonder if it was gray from any dry blood left over from earlier issues....?


----------



## Amos2009

Dietra- they actually said that could be the reason. 

Yuck....feeling nauseas so going to drink some peppermint tea.


----------



## lisaf

Amos - so glad to hear the scan was good what an ordeal that must have been! 
Are you on the waxy/cocoa butter suppositories or on prometrium.


----------



## AreIn83

I've never heard of that either. Like the other girls, I usually get yellow when it leaks out.


----------



## Amos2009

I am on something called Crinone. It is something in a tube that I can't even see- it goes in my hoo and I squeeze the tube and it comes out. I was on Endometrin and I had no problems except the discharge. It was a chalky looking horse pill.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lisa the prometrioum is also a waxy/cocoa pill.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh girls I moved a flower today!! YAY


----------



## Tigerlilies

Amos2009 said:


> I am on something called Crinone. It is something in a tube that I can't even see- it goes in my hoo and I squeeze the tube and it comes out. I was on Endometrin and I had no problems except the discharge. It was a chalky looking horse pill.

I had samples of that in the beginning but my insurance wouldn't pay for it so I got stuck with the pill. Man, that tube thing was the best! If I ever have to go on supplements again, I'm just going to pay for that out of pocket, it's completely worth it!

Congrats again on the :flow: Reedsgirl! Too bad there isn't a flower ticker for two, one for baby A and baby B! :winkwink:


----------



## leesa73

[/QUOTE]

How do you feel about getting off the progesterone? I do the PIO shots, which are no fun...But I am afraid to stop. My RE told me to stop @ 16 weeks, so I have a while. Still scared.[/QUOTE]

Hi there!

I PANICKED Wednesdy morning to find a teeny bit of brown spotting in the morning when I went to the bathroom (sorry, TMI). And of course, my OB office is closed on Wednesdays. So I silently worried until today, when I saw my spud moving and hiccuping at my NT scan! I'd say I feel like I'm out of the woods, but that will of course jinx me and I'll spot tomorrow, so I won't say that. But I AM feeling a lot better... I'm thrilled not to have to worry about what time to go to bed, about not falling asleep on the couch without putting in one of the suppositories, and the prospect of some nookie again! Lol.

I don't blame you for being scared... I mean, we take the progesterone to support the pregnancy, and then we stop??? Talk about nerve-wracking...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Dietrad I thought about putting up 2 tickers since Baby A was bigger but it says my sig is too big then. :(


----------



## Tigerlilies

:trouble: that stinks!!!! Would it make any difference if you had two tickers that were the smaller ones instead of full size?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I don't know I will play with it and try some more...I have really wanted 2 tickers....think it would be ok if I put them at their respective weeks?

Oh and welcoms Lisa!


----------



## Tigerlilies

If it were me, I would put the babies at their prospective weeks.

Lisa, I hope you don't get any more spotting either! But just remember, brown is always okay!


----------



## lisaf

Reeds - your ticker is only too big because you'll go past 4 lines... you have too many bump buddies :haha:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yeah I know. LOL BUt I am not willing to give my buddies up either. I found a awesome ticker that shows both babies but it is only in hmtl. :( how sad is that.


----------



## lisaf

Grrr... hmmm.. what if you shorten the way you write the list maybe? Group the text bump buddy with the other bump buddies? 
Bump Buddies with: XXXXXX, 
EDD April 15, 2011 due date buddies with dobchops = EDD 4/15/11 with Dobchops
etc? 
Maybe remove the BnB member one? Or stick it down at the end of the list of buddies?
just see if you can work it a little? Smaller font on the names?

I hate how annoying it is to tweak your signature...


----------



## Amos2009

Welcome Leesa and congrats on seeing bubba!!


----------



## lisaf

Ok, I'm officially an idiot.... I found a much easier way to open my suppositories... :dohh:


----------



## leesa73

lisaf said:


> Ok, I'm officially an idiot.... I found a much easier way to open my suppositories... :dohh:

I was gonna tell you to peel open the other end but I knew you'd figure it out... :winkwink: :happydance:


----------



## lisaf

leesa73 said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm officially an idiot.... I found a much easier way to open my suppositories... :dohh:
> 
> I was gonna tell you to peel open the other end but I knew you'd figure it out... :winkwink: :happydance:Click to expand...

LOL... can't believe I've opened more than 30 of them and only now figured it out :rofl:


----------



## bernina

Okay I'm dragging this thread back to the top because I'm supposed to stop my progesterone on Friday when I'll be 13 weeks. Fertility Specialist said stop at 8 1/2 weeks, OB said stop at 12, but I had enough pills to get me exactly to 13 weeks so have decided to just use them all up.

Anyone else stopped, or getting ready to? I'm kind of scared, but also looking forward to not having to put them in anymore!


----------



## lisaf

Ooh, you reminded me I have to go drop off my prescription. I think I have 8 left which should get me to 10 weeks, then my FS prescribed me 14 more to get me to 12.
I'll be nervous to stop, but grateful at the same time! LOL

Ok.. this is weird, but I'm wondering if any of you doing the suppositories started having some kind of reaction to them?
Its fine except when its fresh and kind of leaking out... it kind of burns a little... like maybe I'm becoming allergic to them? Its not totally uncomfortable and it lasts maybe 20 minutes... I'm almost done with them so I'm just wondering if anyone else has this? :blush:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

bernina said:


> Okay I'm dragging this thread back to the top because I'm supposed to stop my progesterone on Friday when I'll be 13 weeks. Fertility Specialist said stop at 8 1/2 weeks, OB said stop at 12, but I had enough pills to get me exactly to 13 weeks so have decided to just use them all up.
> 
> Anyone else stopped, or getting ready to? I'm kind of scared, but also looking forward to not having to put them in anymore!

I am getting ready to stop mine Bernina. I am anxious over it as well. I know I have to trust the dr and I am ready for these awful headaches to stop as well, I think they are from the progestrone. Within a hour of taking them I have a awful headache that I can barely get rid off. :(


----------



## bernina

Are you stopping at 13 weeks as well? 

I used to get headaches early on but they stopped in my 5th or 6th week. 

Everything I read tells me that it's safe to stop, just so hard when we were told that those little pills alone could be the only reason we're still pregnant today!

I'm sure everything will be fine for both of us, that placenta is working away and pumping out the hormones and probably doing a much better job than the pills at this point.


----------



## lisaf

I do think that if you have any issues with spotting after stopping, its not going to be impossible to 'save' the pregnancy if that makes sense...
so if the placenta hasn't taken over fully yet, your doctor will have time to get you a new prescription before anything bad would happen.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

My dr that I see now wants me to stay on them to 14 weeks but the new dr I spoke to and have a appt with on tuesday which is 13 weeks for me says that he sees no reason for me to stop them then. I guess I will see when I see him in person. I guess I am backward and got the headaches after I have been on them a while. I wonder if I am on progestrone overload. LOL


----------



## lisaf

Well my doc responded to my email about the burning... he said the outside can get irritated from the stuff and to wipe with a washcloth if it happens (well it only happens after I'm laying down and if I stand up to go wipe, more spills out :dohh:) He also said it can get worse and that I can also use a tampon to keep it from dripping... sheesh!!!

Just wanted to share ;)

Maybe your headache reeds are a similar effect... only its irritating your head/whole system whereas mine is just locally irritated.. hmmm.. no washcloth or tampon solution for you though, grr, lol
Do you take them before bed maybe? That way you might fall asleep before the headache comes?
Can you take an aspirin WITH it so it pre-emptively stops the headache?

Only a few more weeks for you to go!

I have heard that some doctors think the placenta takes over much earlier and that its just as a precaution that they even make you go to 12... but hey, better safe than sorry!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

You could take a washcloth to bed with you or have dh bring you one that might help. I don't think I would ever use a tampon while pregnant. I am paranoid enough. I do take it before bed and I take the max dose on tylenol daily at this point and it doesn't touch my headache. :(


----------



## pickles

When I was prescribed them by my gyn, I asked how long to take them for. She said definately 12-13 weeks, possibly up to 20 weeks! I don't have an appointment with her again until 26th October, so I'm going to keep on till then. 
I don't trust my GP to deal with more than a chest infection or similar, so I won't be asking him. I really must find a new GP lol.


----------



## pickles

Lisa, I'm feeling more sensitive down there now. Especially when I insert them (sorry if tmi lol) it feels a bit like it's burning, but only when they are on the way in, not on the way out. Also as time goes on I'm finding it more difficult to insert them and keep them where they are supposed to be. It's like a suction when I take my finger out. I SO wish they came with an inserter thingy like thrush pessaries do.


----------



## Lucky777

i'm on Utrogesten 100mg x 2 tablets at night.. i have no side effects.


----------



## lightweight

I was told most women prefer to put them up their back passage rather than front... So I've been doing that (plus I was given canestan for thrush in the beginning (thrush found on a swab in May - canestan given in august....) so couldn't put both up there at the time.

I've had no problem with irritation with it. Just extra wind.....!

I think I'm meant to be on it till about 16 weeks. But have appointment next week so will find out definitely then.


----------



## lisaf

pickles said:


> Lisa, I'm feeling more sensitive down there now. Especially when I insert them (sorry if tmi lol) it feels a bit like it's burning, but only when they are on the way in, not on the way out. Also as time goes on I'm finding it more difficult to insert them and keep them where they are supposed to be. It's like a suction when I take my finger out. I SO wish they came with an inserter thingy like thrush pessaries do.

My doc said if its an issue with insertion I could use KY jelly to help it slide in better.

And here's an overshare for you... but when I insert, I kind of bear down a little... then as a remove my finger, I relax and the suppository gets tucked up higher that way.
Though I did have one slip out on me when I ended up standing up/moving for too long afterwards (went to grab my vitamins but couldn't find them :dohh: so I had to search for them)


----------



## lisaf

lightweight said:


> I was told most women prefer to put them up their back passage rather than front... So I've been doing that (plus I was given canestan for thrush in the beginning (thrush found on a swab in May - canestan given in august....) so couldn't put both up there at the time.
> 
> I've had no problem with irritation with it. Just extra wind.....!
> 
> I think I'm meant to be on it till about 16 weeks. But have appointment next week so will find out definitely then.

:blush: I guess I find it easier to insert it in the front... mostly because I'm accustomed to things going UP there, lol... never done anything in the backdoor so not really comfortable with that :rofl:


----------



## pickles

Lisa you are a star! I just tried your technique and it worked. Thank you :hugs:


----------



## bernina

Lisa you're cracking me up!!!! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

:rofl: Glad my technique helped!!! PMSL


----------



## eab

Man - it's so hard to differentiate between a symptom that is a side effect of progesterone or one of pregnancy.

I have no MS, so it's sore boobs (well, even that has subsided), lots of peeing (subsided too), and just way too much eating (well, that always happened before the pregnancy)

*must - think - positive*


----------



## lisaf

eab - you're what? 6-7 weeks along?


----------



## eab

lisaf said:


> eab - you're what? 6-7 weeks along?

Hi Lisa - I am 6+5


----------



## lisaf

Are you getting any early scans? I know the progesterone suppositories CAN cause a mmc so they seem to be more common. I swear, until the last week or so, I wouldn't have known I was pregnant from symptoms alone. It kind of gradually snuck up on me.


----------



## eab

Yeah, thats my fear :( a MMC, I dont know what to think.
My scan is next week - the earliest they could do was Wednesday


----------



## lisaf

I'm sure things will be fine... you are probably just having a lucky pregnancy. I know when I was on the suppositories but wasn't pregnant it didn't give me any side effects.
Less than a week to go... FX'd!


----------



## lightweight

lisaf said:


> :blush: I guess I find it easier to insert it in the front... mostly because I'm accustomed to things going UP there, lol... never done anything in the backdoor so not really comfortable with that :rofl:

what are you suggesting!!!! :blush:

having said that, if I wasn't on the canestan to start with I'd have probalby gone with front not back, but from what I've read on here I kinda think I'm glad I've stuck with back now!


----------



## eab

@Lisa thanks... yeah fx fx fx 
Good or bad, I will give an update on Wed


----------



## lisaf

lightweight said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> :blush: I guess I find it easier to insert it in the front... mostly because I'm accustomed to things going UP there, lol... never done anything in the backdoor so not really comfortable with that :rofl:
> 
> what are you suggesting!!!! :blush:
> 
> having said that, if I wasn't on the canestan to start with I'd have probalby gone with front not back, but from what I've read on here I kinda think I'm glad I've stuck with back now!Click to expand...

Didn't mean to imply ANYTHING, lol... :rofl:


----------



## eab

Update. Got in for a scan today (1 day early).... and everything is fine. Next scan is at 10 weeks. Thanks for all the positive thoughts.

Me and my progesterone are officially best of friends :)


----------



## lisaf

:) glad to hear it!!!


----------



## eab

lisaf said:


> :) glad to hear it!!!

Yeah me too!! There I was worrying about there being no baby.. then it turns out there's 2 of them. Was not expecting that at all. 

I keep going between :wohoo: and :happydance: and :sleep: and :wacko: and :headspin: and :saywhat: and a general state of WTF just happened then back to :wohoo:

Lessons learned: chill, think positive, cut back on the internet reading (ahem), enjoy reduced symptoms where possible - LOL


----------



## lisaf

twins? Wow... congrats and YIKES, lol.... I was terrified of twins :haha:


----------



## bernina

Congrats on the twins eab, how very exciting!!!!! :baby: :baby:


----------



## lightweight

I'm staying on the progesterone until 16 weeks (as I thought).


----------



## ettegirb21

Lightweight- How are you feeling about getting off the progesterone at 16 weeks? That is when I am supossed to get off them too, but the thought stresses me out. My progesterone was soooo low when I first was pregnant and I lost two previous pregnancies. Not sure what to do! Why can't we just stay on them throughout the whole pregnancy for piece of mind??


----------



## lisaf

I know you're asking lightweight, but I'm going off them even sooner than you guys. I'm not so very worried because my boobs stopped getting sore... so I figure my body is making less progesterone and that the placenta is already taken over.
If it was just the suppositories making my boobs sore, they'd still be sore.

Just wondering if your boobs are less sore yet?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies I have been off the progestrone for a few weeks now. I was worried at first cause my symptoms did lessen but I seen the baby last tuesday and all is fine. The placenta has taken over and we seen the cord and blood flow to the baby with a strng hb of 150. Hope all goes well for you all as well. FX xxx


----------



## ettegirb21

lisaf said:


> I know you're asking lightweight, but I'm going off them even sooner than you guys. I'm not so very worried because my boobs stopped getting sore... so I figure my body is making less progesterone and that the placenta is already taken over.
> If it was just the suppositories making my boobs sore, they'd still be sore.
> 
> Just wondering if your boobs are less sore yet?

Thanks so much for your response! I woke up Saturday morning and all symptoms gone. I've had pretty sore boobs, consistently up until then.... So, yes my boobs are less sore-- not really sore at all. (I'm 12 weeks- so the placenta should be taking over soon, if it already hasn't).

Where did you hear about this possibly being from the placenta taking over the production of progesterone?? That is awesome and makes me feel so much better if this is the case!

Thanks again!!


----------



## lisaf

I just know that progesterone causes the sore boobs.. its why women get sore breasts before AF and why it gets worse when you're pregnant.
So I'm just making an assumption that as the placenta takes over, your body doesn't need to make the progesterone (which is found in all the literature)... your body would experience less of the progesterone effects! :)


----------



## ettegirb21

Cool, pretty good theory. Makes me feel better. Are you nervous about getting off the progesterone? I wish I could just let it go, but I can't go through another m/c. I don't want to worry, but find it hard not to.


----------



## lisaf

I'm a lot less worried now than I thought i'd be...
I think I'm stopping at 12w0d ... so even sooner than some might stop... but I have heard of girls stopping at 10 weeks and being fine.
I saw the umbilical cord at my 8 week scan, so maybe thats why I feel ok about it?

I'm just ready to be done with them :haha:


----------



## ettegirb21

I'll be sure to ask to see the umbilical cord. I hadn't thought of that. Obviously it's there, but I'd like to get a peek. :)


----------



## lisaf

hehe, my doc pointed it out.. .he does super quick scans and I think it was one of the first 'neat' things he could show me.
Funny enough he couldn't see my ovaries at all on the last scan... he's been checking on my corpus luteum to make sure its not shrinking before it should.
Now either he couldn't find them because my uterus is eclipsing them, but its also possible he couldn't find them because my corpus luteum is gone and the ovaries without cysts are tricky little suckers to find!


----------



## msq

I've been taking progesterone supps since 4 weeks and I'm stopping at 11w6d because that's when I run out. My ob told me the placenta takes over at about 9 weeks so all should be well stopping then.


----------



## lisaf

msq said:


> I've been taking progesterone supps since 4 weeks and I'm stopping at 11w6d because that's when I run out. My ob told me the placenta takes over at about 9 weeks so all should be well stopping then.

Thats what I'm hoping/assuming based on my boob soreness going away... 
if so.. thats funny that they have us go to 12 weeks aprox as a 'safety margin' ... but then they're adding a safety margin to THAT too for some of us! :haha:


----------



## pickles

I was told I may have to keep taking it to 20 weeks! 
Get get to see my gyn on the 26th so I'll find out for definate then. 


Was just panicking because we are going out tonight and won't be home till about 10pm and I do my "tablets" at 7am and 7pm. I was wondering if its best to do it at 4pm before I travel out, or at 10pm when I get home?


----------



## eab

For folks who stopped or are planning to stop - how does that work?
Do you just stop cold turkey? or do you slowly phase it out? 

I was told to stop after 10 weeks. I am 8+5 I was going to ask for more to suppositories last me until 12 weeks as a safety precaution and maybe slowly phase it out (i.e. from suppositories morning/night to 1 suppository nightly... then 1 every other day.... then 1 every 3 days and stop or something like that) :wacko:


----------



## lightweight

ettegirb21 said:


> Lightweight- How are you feeling about getting off the progesterone at 16 weeks? That is when I am supossed to get off them too, but the thought stresses me out. My progesterone was soooo low when I first was pregnant and I lost two previous pregnancies. Not sure what to do! Why can't we just stay on them throughout the whole pregnancy for piece of mind??

I'm currently coming off of the steroids (reducing dose slowly) so that's what I'm worrying about at the moment. The worst bit is I don't have any other appointments until the midwife appointment on 1st November, consultant on 3rd Nov and then the next scan is 2nd Dec! So far I've been scanned at 6, 8, 10 & 12 weeks so I feel a bit like I'm just going to have to plod on for now!

Have enough progesterone to take me to 16 weeks which is around time of consultant appointment - so may take until then and then stop - but I think it's just come straight off them for that rather than reducing dose.

I'm now staying on the heparin until 23 weeks when I get an additional scan to check some other stuff but should come off that then. Aspirin is going till 36 weeks I think!


----------



## lisaf

eab said:


> For folks who stopped or are planning to stop - how does that work?
> Do you just stop cold turkey? or do you slowly phase it out?
> 
> I was told to stop after 10 weeks. I am 8+5 I was going to ask for more to suppositories last me until 12 weeks as a safety precaution and maybe slowly phase it out (i.e. from suppositories morning/night to 1 suppository nightly... then 1 every other day.... then 1 every 3 days and stop or something like that) :wacko:

You stop cold turkey.
I think I would be fine stopping now to be honest... I have a feeling between my scans showing the umbilical cord and the reduction in my progesterone-related symptoms that I may not need the suppositories anymore. Only a week or so left on them so I'll finish it out then go cold turkey. Everyone seems to be fine when they stop.


----------



## BostonMommy

With my DD I was on them from 4 weeks till 12 weeks. No problems - just a pain in the butt. I had weekly blood tests to confirm good progesterone levels and it was hard to leave work once a week and not let that cat out of the bag. LOL.


----------



## ettegirb21

pickles said:


> I was told I may have to keep taking it to 20 weeks!
> Get get to see my gyn on the 26th so I'll find out for definate then.
> 
> 
> Was just panicking because we are going out tonight and won't be home till about 10pm and I do my "tablets" at 7am and 7pm. I was wondering if its best to do it at 4pm before I travel out, or at 10pm when I get home?

How will they determine if you need to take them to 20 weeks? I want to stay on as long as possible.


----------



## bernina

Just wanted to provide an update since stopping the progesterone at 13 weeks. Had a scan today at 14+5 and everything is looking good. Strong heartbeat and placenta looks good. I was scared silly to stop the progesterone but am feeling more confident now. Just wanted to keep everyone posted since many will be stopping soon. Best of luck!!


----------



## pickles

ettegirb21 said:


> pickles said:
> 
> 
> I was told I may have to keep taking it to 20 weeks!
> Get get to see my gyn on the 26th so I'll find out for definate then.
> 
> 
> Was just panicking because we are going out tonight and won't be home till about 10pm and I do my "tablets" at 7am and 7pm. I was wondering if its best to do it at 4pm before I travel out, or at 10pm when I get home?
> 
> How will they determine if you need to take them to 20 weeks? I want to stay on as long as possible.Click to expand...


I've no idea, that's what I was told when I was given them. I'll ask at my appointment.


----------



## eab

So someone told me today that it's bit risky taking progesterone past 12 weeks especially if you are having a boy.

Thoughts?


----------



## lisaf

ummm... never heard that! I think there is still progesterone involved with the pregnancy after the first 12 weeks, its just produced by the placenta, not your corpus luteum (and therefore less likely to have problems producing enough unlike those with corpus luteum issues)


----------



## ettegirb21

eab said:


> So someone told me today that it's bit risky taking progesterone past 12 weeks especially if you are having a boy.
> 
> Thoughts?

My OB's exact words (for continuing after 16 weeks): "You could be screwing with the baby's hormones if it's a boy".... I tried to research this, but found nothing. I have an appointment on Wednesday & will ask her where I can read up on this. My thought is that progesterone should be being produced by the placenta & they will be receiving it anyways...why would the shot be a problem?


----------



## lisaf

if you're getting the shot it might be a more intense dose than the other forms of progesterone?

I know someone who gets put on progesterone at the end of her pregnancy because she's prone to pre-term labor and its supposed to help? Not sure if the hormones matter less then or what?


----------



## ettegirb21

I have no idea?! I know someone who took them 22 weeks to labor b/c she was at risk for preterm labor....Doesn't really seem to make a whole lot of sense to me (the whole boy's hormones getting screwed up thing). I'm gonna check with my RE to see if they have heard of this theory. When I asked about staying on the shots he just said it wasn't necessary- no reason provided. I think I just need some more answers..


----------



## lightweight

My Mum was given progesterone injections with me (obviously a long time ago...) and they didn't know whether I would be a boy or a girl at that point - and they continued until later on in the pregnancy. 

I'd say it definitely is ok until 16 weeks as that's what my documentation says!!


----------



## SugarKisses

Im taking progesterone all the way through my pregnancy.


----------



## ettegirb21

SugarKisses said:


> Im taking progesterone all the way through my pregnancy.

Why are you taking them through the whole thing? I spoke with my OB about it again today (getting off at 16 weeks), and she won't keep on them past then & won't monitor my levels once I come off. She says there is no evidence of what a "normal" progesterone level should be at that time and that the placenta has taken over. I am soooo freaking nervous about getting off! I'm doing daily injections, which suck, but totally worth it...Why are they keeping you on the whole time??


----------



## Tiffa130

Was anyone put on progesterone without a history of miscarriage or a blood test? My dr prescribed it but I'm not comfortable taking it if there is no reason for her to have prescribed it. I want to wait for a second opinion, but I'm just wondering if any other women have been prescribed it without a blood test/history of miscarriage?


----------



## lisaf

they will sometimes put you on it if you are spotting... possibly as an assumption that your progesterone might be dipping and they don't want to wait or bother with a blood test... it doesn't do any harm once you are already pregnant.
I think a lot of women who've had miscarriages wish their doctors would have just put them on it in case...

The ONLY risk (that I've heard of anyway) is that it may prolong a non-viable pregnancy... for this reason my doc gave me multiple early scans... not something most pregnant would consider a down side! :haha:
If they are going to put you on it, I think you should request extra scans so that you don't go on thinking things are fine.


----------



## lisaf

I should add that I don't have an official history of miscarriage.. and that my blood test was actually fabulous (US FIGURES: progesterone 15 at 7dpo and up to 22 at 9dpo when my HCG was a 7)... my doc put me on it just to be 'safe' because I had low progesterone post-ovulation on my previous 4 cycles.... so we had no reason to think it might dip, but no reason to risk the pregnancy if my body gave up on making the progesterone.


----------



## eab

Tiffa130 said:


> Was anyone put on progesterone without a history of miscarriage or a blood test? My dr prescribed it but I'm not comfortable taking it if there is no reason for her to have prescribed it. I want to wait for a second opinion, but I'm just wondering if any other women have been prescribed it without a blood test/history of miscarriage?

It does not hurt and may help you hold on to your bean
Why are you uncomfortable? your body will produce it anyways

What's your concern?


----------



## Tiffa130

My concern is she prescribed somerhing without explaining why and/or doing any blood tests to see if my progesterone is low. No one else I know has been prescribed it (even after IVF) so I wonder why I was prescribed it without the risk factors.


----------



## lisaf

dang it!!! The doctor put me on the suppositories for another week :dohh: I was SO ready to be done.
I had some spotting this morning for the very first time... so just to be safe he wants me on the progesterone one more week.


----------



## eab

Tiffa130 said:


> My concern is she prescribed somerhing without explaining why and/or doing any blood tests to see if my progesterone is low. No one else I know has been prescribed it (even after IVF) so I wonder why I was prescribed it without the risk factors.

Pre-emptive strike?

Progesterone can be prescribed:
- if you took clomid
- if you took any drugs that are high estrogen and could interfere with your body's progesterone production during the LP 
- sometimes they ask you to take it after using a FSH type drug

Or maybe she figures, drug assited TTC is already stressful and costly therefore taking a hormone that will do you no harm but could potentially save your bean is not such a bad thing.

The only issue I have with progesterone is that if you do have a mc then you do not know it has occured until your ultrasound. This was explained earlier in the thread and there is lots of data online for it.

Whatever you decide, goodluck with this cycle :flower:


----------



## eab

lisaf said:


> dang it!!! The doctor put me on the suppositories for another week :dohh: I was SO ready to be done.
> I had some spotting this morning for the very first time... so just to be safe he wants me on the progesterone one more week.

OH OH - I run out tonight. If I spot, off to the Doctor for more sups. I was so excited when I looked at the container and it was one left.... no more funky undies :blush:

Goodluck Lisa


----------



## SugarKisses

ettegirb21 said:


> SugarKisses said:
> 
> 
> Im taking progesterone all the way through my pregnancy.
> 
> Why are you taking them through the whole thing? I spoke with my OB about it again today (getting off at 16 weeks), and she won't keep on them past then & won't monitor my levels once I come off. She says there is no evidence of what a "normal" progesterone level should be at that time and that the placenta has taken over. I am soooo freaking nervous about getting off! I'm doing daily injections, which suck, but totally worth it...Why are they keeping you on the whole time??Click to expand...



Ive been kept on them till 34 weeks because I have had 2 premature labours at 24 weeks and 24 + 2 and there is some evidence that cyclogest helps to prevent it. It is also good for relaxing the uterus wall. I think, so far they are working for me as I have thankfully got past my 2 previous dates of when I had my babies.....



> The progesterone levels during pregnancy is crucial for the fetus's survival, correct levels will help prevent uterus contraction and blood vessel growth is promoted to give nourishment to the developing baby during pregnancy.




> he hormone is responsible for strengthening the mucus plug, which covers the cervix to fight infection. Progesterone also keeps the uterus from contracting to ensure that the baby stays in the uterus for optimal growth. However as your pregnancy comes to an end, progesterone levels will drop and this will stimulate contractions of the uterus. The contractions will then lead to the birth of your baby!


----------



## lisaf

eab... I'm totally jealous!! Argh, lol.. I was so thrilled when I used my last one only to have to go get 7 more :dohh: And I don't think the spotting I had was progesterone-related (I hadn't even missed a dose yet!)

Sugarkisses- I have heard it helps prevent premature labor if you take it later on in the pregnancy... obviously something its important to prevent. Congrats on making it farther!!


----------



## ettegirb21

Just wanted to share. I got a second opinion about the progesterone. I am supossed to get it off the progesterone in oil injections at 16 weeks & they won't monitor me. Both my OB and the second opinion were in agreement- that it's not necessary really after 12 weeks and that there is no real way to monitor progesterone levels through pregnancy. The second opinion said that a large amount of progesterone is needed to support the pregnancy & the shots won't make a difference- the placenta has to take over if a pregnancy will stick. He also said I could do more harm than good, as I am risking giving myself an infection by doing the injections- which could be passed along through the placenta if not treated....

Soooo....I guess this time in 2 weeks I will be giving myself my last injection. Bitter-sweet for sure. But, glad that my second opinion (third if you count the RE), is on the same page as my OB. I guess the only thing I can do is pray.

Anyways, just wanted to share.


----------



## lisaf

great update ettie!


----------



## ettegirb21

Lisa, how is it going off of the progesterone?? I stop in one week.


----------



## lisaf

I've been fine! :) I took my last one on Wednesday night, and there has been no noticable change besides less messy bedtimes/mornings :haha:
No spotting, nothing! :)


----------



## pickles

I'm being kept on them to 20 weeks. I won't be monitored for progesterone levels after that. Not that I've been monitored while I've been on them either lol. 
I'm going to kind of miss the routine. I sort of use it as "me" time, especially in the evenings.


----------



## bernina

I know what you mean, it was always there to make sure that I got in bed at a decent hour. Now I find myself keeping busy until late in the evening and don't always get the much needed 7 hours of sleep!


----------



## ettegirb21

lisaf said:


> I've been fine! :) I took my last one on Wednesday night, and there has been no noticable change besides less messy bedtimes/mornings :haha:
> No spotting, nothing! :)

YAY! :) I have 4 more days of shots & then I am done. Still nervous, but trying to stay positive.


----------



## bernina

Best of luck ettegirb, everything is going to go great!


----------



## lisaf

I have yet to see a girl on here who had trouble stopping her progesterone... so I'm sure you'll be fine (as long as you remember to breathe and relax, lol)


----------



## ettegirb21

Thanks, ladies! I can't believe I've given myself about 90 shots in the bum! Lol. I would've never done it for anyone other than my LB (we are calling him/her LB, short for Little Bit....since I always seem to have a "little bit of cramping" or a "little bit of back pain"). :)

I am so glad that everyone is doing well on & off the progesterone!


----------



## lisaf

when is your last shot? And OMG, 90 injections?!?! :dohh: Can't imagine!
You must have tons of tiny white dot scars on your bum now :haha:


----------



## ettegirb21

Lol. My last one is in about 2 hours!!! I can't believe it. DH and I had sex for the first time this entire pregnancy (I know, I know). Now, I am double nervous....about stopping the shots & about possible spotting/bleeding from sex. The OB said you could spot days after sex! Ugh! 

Anyways, I can't believe I have done that many shots either! I used to be terrified of them, but I would've done anything to save this pregnancy. Thank God for these shots. Safe to say, my bum will be much less sore. :) Surprisingly, there aren't many scars or anything. I can really only see the injection site from the last 2 or 3 shots. Craziness! I would've thought my bum would look wayyy worse by now!!

Have you told the world you are pregnant yet?? I am so afraid to tell w/ this whole progesterone thing. I decided to wait until we stop, to make sure things go fine after. It's been a loooonnnggg wait though. I know about 3 other friends/family members who are pregnant & due around the same time. I haven't told them, & I feel bad.....but this is their first pregnancy and none of them have ever had pregnancy complications...so I think they will understand when we finally tell at about 18 weeks! :)


----------



## lisaf

yeah we told everyone at 12 weeks... I got nervous about telling them because I had spotting that morning and got put on the extra week of progesterone. But I decided that I had to 'own' it and tell people and be happy ... that there was always going to be something to be afraid of.

We also finally dtd for the first time the first day I was done with the suppositories... I wanted to be sure if there was spotting that it wasn't related to stopping, lol...


----------



## ettegirb21

Lol. It must be so exciting to tell! I really want to shout it from the roof tops, but I am sooo darn afraid. After I did the last shot last night I cried. And today has been rough. I'm trying not to stress, but it's still making me nervous to stop the progesterone. It saved this pregnancy. Once we get past the next few weeks, we will probably tell. We have our gender scan 2 weeks from tomorrow, so probably after then!! Thanks for keeping me updated with your progress on & off the progesterone! It helps to know that others are experiencing the same things I am going thru!


----------



## ettegirb21

I've had a lot of cramping today. Way more than normal. I'm so scared! I left a voicemail for the RE. Did anyone experience this getting off? I hate this!!


----------



## lisaf

I didn't notice cramps in particular...
I did have some spotting on sunday but it was very brief and only lasted while I went to the bathroom (same as last time) so I'm not worrying about it.


----------



## ettegirb21

Thanks. I called my OB too. They want me to come in tomorrow to make sure it's not contractions! They are going to do a cervical check. In the mean time, they said if I bleed to go to the ER. WTH?! I know I've been nervous about getting off the shots, but now I am having a lot of cramping and they just want me to hold out until tomorrow and hope for the best. I know the placenta has (or should have) taken over. But, I just don't feel right about this. I was just reading onling about P17 (also known as 17P) shots. I guess these are progesterone shots somehow chemically different given once a week to prevent preterm labor. I am gonna ask about these at my appointment. Do you know anything about them?


----------



## lisaf

I know some women are put on progesterone therapy of some sort if they are prone or have indications of preterm labor.

I did just read something about how progesterone relaxes the uterus from cramping. So what may have happened is that the shots were stopping you from feeling normal cramping?
If your cramping is too severe I guess they could try the P17 shots? But it might just be normal cramping that you'd been buffered from having because the progesterone relaxed things before?


----------



## ettegirb21

My husband is thinking the same thing you are (the PIO shots were masking the cramping). Makes sense. I pray that's it. The dr. called back. I am getting an ultrasound first and if everything looks good, then I don't have to see anyone....if there is something questionable, they will go from there. I am praying that everything is fine & that it will just be nice to see our little one. Last scan was 2 months ago, so I am sure they look quite different. 

Have you told work you are pregnant? I am starting to show, so I will have to tell soon. I don't even know what to say....I mean, I feel fine telling my boss, but do you tell co-workers, or wait until they ask? Lol. As you can probably tell, I am neurotic about everything in this pregnancy.


----------



## lisaf

Lol, well I was about to pop back here and also give you a heads up that dehydration can cause cramping. I was just having some rather uncomfortable shooting cramps and drank some water and in a few minutes it was all better!
So keeping yourself hydrated can also help!

Cramping without bleeding isn't supposed to be something to worry too much about either.

I told my boss super early on... figured he'd need to know if I mc'd and needed time off. Told my HR rep and my carpool/office buddy early also because they knew I was trying and could help cover for me. I told everyone else at 12 weeks... felt akward making a big announcement so I hung up an ultrasound picture in front of my cubicle with my Due date written on it... I get a lot of foot traffic so everybody knows now!


----------



## ettegirb21

Good idea about the ultrasound pic! Hopefully, I will get one tomorrow & then I can do the same thing. I actually emailed my boss tonight, in case tomorrow doesn't go smoothly. 

Thanks for the reminder about staying hydrated. The OB told me that a while back. I try my best, but when work is busy I find it so hard to be on top of it! I really need to do a better job. 

Thanks for answering my questions! I'm off to watch "Babies", hopefully will cheer me up. :)


----------



## lisaf

have fun!
I was getting dehydrated because I was too lazy to go wash/refill my water bottle :haha: whoops!


----------



## ettegirb21

Lol. Too funny! The scan went great this morning. Thank God! They said I am just having "normal" cramping. We got to see the baby & they were able to tell us that we are on team BLUE!! I am so excited! I really didn't expect to find out the gender this soon, but it was a nice surprise!! :) 

Are you going to find out, or wait until the baby is born? I could never wait! Wayyy too impatient!


----------



## lisaf

We're finding out but we have to wait for our 20 week scan on Dec 15th! AGES away..:brat:
Of course I'm hoping so much that I'll be team pink... that I want plenty of time to make SURE :haha:

Glad to hear it was just normal cramping, lol!! So funny/odd that you've been missing out on all the normal cramping so far, hehe! Welcome to the club!


----------

